

Zynga CEO responds to Wall Street Journal story   - goodweeds
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2011/11/10/5102/

======
fletchowns
There was already a post about the memo:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3222511>

------
potatolicious
This doesn't offer anything new - there was a very lively discussion on HN
when the news first broke, and then another when the memo got out.

What does this post do besides beat this dead horse?

~~~
goodweeds
My apologies, I didn't see that discussion.

------
00joe
Stock options are a fools game. Equity and cash are the only thing that
matter.

